# Breakfast Clubs For School Children



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2015)

Hopefully this post is in the correct place ..

I was wondering if they have breakfast clubs at schools in other countries ? The BC collects food donations from supermarkets and donations from parents of students to feed children who have failed to have any breakfast prior to leaving home for various reasons ..

They have BC in most schools (that I'm aware of) .......in South Australia.......Studies have shown children learn/ behave better having  something to eat prior to attending classes.....However I had five children to get ready for school I made sure I got up early enough to prepare them a good nourishing breakfast , comb hairs, make sure clothing was clean etc. I didn't rely on others to feed my children .. 

I feel There is NO excuse to send children to school hungry..... and  expect the generosity of volunteers, shops/and  other parents to donate food for the program... 

The Australian welfare system is adequate for anyone to buy good quality food, however many use it to buy ciggaretes, drugs, and Alcohol and in the past then relied on charities for a food parcel to feed " The Kids" The Australian goverment is now in the process of introducing cashless cards or people on welfare who are unable to manage their money to buy essentials, pay utilities ....ect 

Many charities such as salvos ,Vinnies  have complete meal packs , for very little cost people can purchase to take home and cook themselfs  in preference to eating junk or no food ..

When I was living in Adelaide .( I live 200 km from Adelaide now) I volunteered in a community centre who supplied money, food parcels I became involved in training to take over the requests for cash for various reasons however I left the community centre before finishing the program due to disruptive other volunteers .


----------



## Falcon (Jul 26, 2015)

That's nice for the kids. Circumstances sometimes dictate how this comes about in these cases.
But, for the most part..............if you can't feed 'em, don't breed 'em !


----------



## Kadee (Jul 26, 2015)

Falcon said:


> That's nice for the kids. Circumstances sometimes dictate how this comes about in these cases.
> But, for the most part..............if you can't feed 'em, don't breed 'em !


I agree , About 3 years ago the goverment was offering people  who had a child $5000 baby bonus ....I'm sure some had children just to collect the $$$$$


----------



## Kadee (Jul 27, 2015)

I believe the bonus was paid to people who adopted children as well as natural births


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 27, 2015)

A lot of children are no even awake when their parents have to leave the house to go to work. These kids will often get up too late to have a proper breakfast and tend to come to school eating something they get at a fast food shop on the way to school, if they have enough money in their wallets. Those who don't have money do without but they probably don't have a packed lunch either unless it was prepared the night before.

School performance does depend on being able to concentrate and breakfast clubs for the younger ones makes good educational sense. The kids are less disruptive and everyone can get on with the lesson.


----------

